# Andrew Bogut's Credentials



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

So I don't have to say the same thing in every post when defending Andrew Bogut, I have compiled Andrew Bogut's credentials, or what he has accomplished. I will direct people to this thread when people try to question Bogut's accomplishments.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*2003 World Junior Men's Championships*







Named MVP of the 2003 FIBA Junior World Championships in Greece, leading Australia to the title. Bogut put up unreal numbers in the tournament, averaging 26.3 points, 17.0 rebounds 2.5 assists and 1.5 blocked shots per game. He shot 61 percent from the field and 74 percent from the line.

Other players in this tournament include Deron Williams, Paul Davis Linas Kleiza, Roni Loni-Ukic, Ezarm Lorbek, many, many others from around the World.

Scouting Report:
_"The MVP of the championship. His parents are from Croatia, which might explain how such a talent grew up down under. If for some reason something goes wrong on his route to the NBA, the Croatian passport will surely help him find a good spot on one of the top European teams. This season he'll attend the University of Utah. In the championship itself he was simply unstoppable, posting a double-double after just one half in both the Semi Finals and Final game. He knows how to use his size at PF. Very tall and athletic, and there's no doubt he was the best player on the team, on the court he fights like a bull, and works well with teammates making them much better. There's no doubt that Bogut was the difference between a nice Australian NT and a gold winning team that routed everyone on the way to the top. All teams focused and tried to stop Bogut. All failed and paid even more because of Bogut's unselfishness. He's got a great mobility in the low post, box him out and he can go out to the high post and the swish will arrive soon thereafter. His shot selection is very good, can hit the three pointer when there's a chance, but he doesn't force it. If you try to stop his outside shot, he can penetrate, on both sides, and usually finish with 2 points. His rebounding skill is larger than life, on both ends of the floor, and it's not only a matter of good positioning. His leaping and toughness help him a lot. Let's explore his achievements: 3rd best scorer, best rebounder with 3.7 more rebounds than the runner up, drew more fouls and made free throws than anyone else, 10th in blocks, 2nd in 2FG% and first, again by a big margin, in the TENDEX ranking. 22 pts, 18 rbs and 5 assists vs. the USA in the Semi Finals qualifying match, 39 pts & 25 (!!!) rbs in the Semi Finals vs. Croatia and 35 pts & 14 rbs in the finals. What do you say about that, mate?_

*2003-04 University of Utah*













Arrived at University of Utah in the fall, starting as a freshman for the Utes, averaging 12.5 points, 9.9 rebounds, 2.2 assists and 1.3 blocks in 30.4 minutes per game. Named Mountain West Conference Freshman of the Year and second team all-Mountain West Conference. Also earned NABC second team All-District 13 honors.


*2004 Olympics*






A starter for the Australian Olympic team in Greece the ensuing summer. Averaged 14.8 points and 8.8 rebounds in five games for the Boomers. Ranked fourth in the tournament in rebounds, fifth in blocked shots (1.2 bpg) and fourth in field goal percentage (58.0) at the end of the preliminary rounds. Had 21 points and nine rebounds in 35 minutes against Lithuania, which placed fourth in the tournament. Also posted 11 points, and 8 rebounds against the US.

*2004-2005 University of Utah*






Started all 35 games for the Utes, leading them to a 29-6 record, the Sweet 16 of the NCAA Tournament and a Mountain West Conference championship ... led the nation with 26 double-doubles ... scored in double figures in 37 consecutive games dating back to the final two games of the 2003-04 season to have the sixth-longest streak in the country ... scored at least 20 points 22 times ... ranked 19th in the NCAA in scoring (20.4 ppg), second in rebounding (12.2 rpg) and eighth in field goal percentage (62.0)

ESPN.com National Player of the Year
Basketball Times National Player of the Year
Wooden Award Top 5 Finalist
Naismith Award Top 4 Finalist
Associated Press First Team All-America
USBWA First Team All-America
NABC First Team All-America
Mountain West Conference Player of the Year
Mountain West Conference All-Tournament Team
USBWA District 8 Player of the Year
NABC First Team All-District 13
MWC Player of the Week Five Times
Great Alaska Shootout All-Tournament Team

Scouting Report:
_Quite possibly the top player of his class...Has an NBA-ready game...Exceptional fundamentals...Always plays with a high level of intensity...Devastating drop-step...Can shoot jump-hook with either hand...McHale-esque footwork on the block...Very sharp mechanics on his jumper...Can shoot the ball out to 18 feet...Can handle the ball well for a 7-footer...Very creative in establishing his positioning...Shoots an incredibly high percentage from the floor (64% this season)...Unbelievable passer out of the double/triple-team...Stellar court vision...A monster on the glass...Possibly the best rebounder (offensive and defensive) in college basketball...Catches everything...Good one-on-one defender...Isn’t intimidated by anyone (in fact, he does most of the intimidating)...Condor wingspan...Improving on his help defense, which accounts for his higher shot-blocking numbers...A coach’s dream...About 10X better than he was last season (and he was no slouch as a freshman, either)...Exceptional lower body strength...Has dominated at the international level before committing to Utah..High mental/physical toughness...Doesn’t get rattled easily...Has plenty of upside remaining...The sky is the limit...Played well against Tim Duncan during the summer Olympics..._


----------



## Cammo (May 24, 2005)

On another note, take a look at the kid in the background of the Junior's title photo, Brad Newley. I think you will hear his name bought up in next years draft.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Impressive :biggrin:


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

Cammo said:


> On another note, take a look at the kid in the background of the Junior's title photo, Brad Newley. I think you will hear his name bought up in next years draft.


I have no idea whats going on with the NBL right now. What's going on with Brad Newly?? Last thing i remember of him was him winning MVP for the international all-star game in australia. He sure as hell impresses me every night, one of my favourite players there. Will he actually be attempting to get in the draft next year?


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Brad Newley has signed an extension for a third year with the Townsville Crocs (he's entering his _second_ season with them) so he's a couple of years away. But, if he has an out-clause I could see him leaving after this year, he's a first-round pick.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Greg Ostertag! said:


> Brad Newley has signed an extension for a third year with the Townsville Crocs (he's entering his _second_ season with them) so he's a couple of years away. But, if he has an out-clause I could see him leaving after this year, he's a first-round pick.


Hey...this is Andrew Bogut's thread ..let's get back on topic :biggrin:


----------



## Cammo (May 24, 2005)

Im pretty sure Newley has an out clause, a scout from the Clippers was in Australia to check him out...He won the rookie of the year and best sixth man in Australia's NBL theres a report on him on nbadraft.net or draftcity i forget which one. He is still very raw but man does he have some talent. Sorry for the off-topicness DHarris :uhoh:


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

Add this to Bogut's credentials: a mean streak, and a mix-it-up potential.

He's already called out Kobe, its just a matter of time till he replaces sheed as the resident bad boy of the nba.


----------

